# BMX-Bahn Saarwellingen 13.11.05



## Timo R. (13. November 2005)

Wetter gut und es kann wieder gerockt werden. Die Soulrider und die Freeride-Crew sind am Start. Wer sonst noch Lust auf ne Runde hat soll bitte kommen, sind ab 14h da.....

LG-Amok


----------



## bikeburnz (13. November 2005)

gern..
aber wo ist die bahn denn?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Timo R. (13. November 2005)

Die Bahn findest Du in Saarwellingen:

Von Saarwellingen durch den Kreisel und dann Richtung Nalbach. Auf der linken Seite ist ein kleiner Park u man kann ein paar Skate-Rampen sehen. Rechts daneben ist die Bahn....

Bis später-Amok


----------



## Maui (13. November 2005)

rock n röll. noch 11 minuten


----------



## Maui (14. November 2005)

Maui schrieb:
			
		

> rock n röll. noch 11 minuten




war mega fett am Sonntag. Bilder gibts +++ hier +++ 

wer lust hat auf sowas, einfach in unseren terminplaner reinschauen u verbei kommen   

+++ Termine +++


----------



## Gangaman (14. November 2005)

jo der rock voll ab wir waren auch ma da wie der da war


----------



## huftidufti (14. November 2005)

geile session  
wir waren am samstag in neustadt, der park da is einfach nur geil:


----------

